# Suggest a DVD Player with divx playback under 10k



## sbhas2k (Nov 11, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a good DVD player with Divx playback under 10k????

I am planning to upgrade the same to 5.1 home theater system later..

Please put ur thoughts here abt the best player in the market.. 

Thx in advance


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 12, 2006)

I suggest Philips DVD Player - DVP3046. 
Main Features:
1) 192kHz/24-bit audio DAC delivers high-quality audio 
2) 5.1 channel surround sound 
3) Movies: DVD, DVD+R/RW, DVD-R/RW, (S)VCD, DivX 
4) Music: CD, MP3-CD, CD-R/RW & Windows Media™ Audio 
5) Photos: Picture CD (JPEG) 

Price: Rs.3999


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 12, 2006)

will it play Xvid files?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 12, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> will it play Xvid files?



No. It doesn't support XviD format. I was suggesting him LG DSI-8577, which is XviD compatible. But it has issues with Aspect ratio. And it's output sound quality never matches with that of Philips DVP 3046. Since sbhas is very particular about DivX and 5.1 audio quality, I suggested Philips.


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Nov 12, 2006)

LG - DS 9533
It's the most amazing player..
Played everything I threw at it.. Believe me I'm not regretting buying this one.
DivX/XviD/JPEG/MP3/VCD .. or even a combination of all files on a single disk. It amazingly plays everthing.
And Yeah, I got it for Rs.3,300 /-


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 12, 2006)

sounds great...


----------



## Ch@0s (Nov 12, 2006)

Philips DVP5965K/98

*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/...&proxybuster=JZ1N50DE4SETNJ0RMRESHP3HKFSEKI5P

Supports upscaling, DivX 6, USB drives and has HDMI out. Costs around 5.5k on street.

If you wanna spend more, samsung has a universal player for around 8 grand. Not sure if it supports the latest DivX 6. If you want even better quality, invest in a cheap HTPC.


----------



## sbhas2k (Nov 13, 2006)

Thx guys.. I recommended philips to my father but he is somewht skeptical about philips.. 

Can you suggest any other brand ?? Samsung, sony, LG etc.. 

Is DVD players reviewed in any of the previous edition of DIGIT .. if yes let me know that tooo ..
__________
Just now i checked LG 9543(9533 is renamed as 9543) and LG 9443.. I actually can't find out the different btw these two players as one give out DTS and Dolby digital output while the other dont..

Can anybody plz tell the difference and suggest me a good player..


----------



## Stick (Nov 13, 2006)

After Philips you can buy LG DS9533 good model and have same chipset used by Philips 5106k


----------



## go4saket (Nov 26, 2006)

I have three DVD Players, one each of Philips, Hundai and LG. Out of all these, I would recommend you to go for Philips if you want to spend about 4.5K for it. If looks aren't much of an issue, blindly go for Hundai HY02BL at around 3K. Sorry to say, but the picture quality of LG sucks. The best part of Hundai is that I had a few disks with were incompatable with both Philips and LG, but never found a single disk that didnt run on a Hundai player.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 29, 2006)

BEST DVD PLAYER

it supports xvid , dat ,etc. files written to a dvd as a data dvd

LG DS 9533 CPM

i got it for 3500. and its cool
it has 5.1 channel decoder and dvd component output for superb quality

(but u have to buy separate rca jack cables to use the component output and  stereo to 2 rca cables to make full use of the 5.1 channel decoder)


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Mar 15, 2007)

GunshotSilence said:
			
		

> BEST DVD PLAYER
> 
> it supports xvid , dat ,etc. files written to a dvd as a data dvd
> 
> ...



I got this same model for 3.1k a year back..
Is it a new revision? Or is it the same old one? Does CPM in the Model number stand for something?
Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 15, 2007)

Since you are planning to upgrade it to a Home Theater System and your budget is 10k, I thought that I would recommend Sony's Budget Home Theater System DZ120K which is available for about 15k... 

I have it and it is pretty good for a medium-sized room (Living+Dining Room environment)

There is also DZ10K which is cheaper at about 13k, but it has lower output (120K has 850W RMS while 10K has 400W RMS)

Arun


----------



## GunshotSilence (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah i guess CPM is a diff model in the 9533 series

but it cool. lense gave problems initially and disc read wasnt happening, so gave LG sc a call and the guy came, he said laser is of low power, then 2 weeks later replaced  motor tray+laser part and since then no probs at all

it plays data cd/dvd burned with jpg or avi,xvid, dat files easily


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 16, 2007)

I bought a local DVD player for 3k with 2 yr warranty[ for our hostel]. It played all formats that that we put in. Its awesome. Ive seen no other player any any leading brands with similar formatte supports.


----------

